# Third Generation Muncie Swap to 1970 GTO



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi All, Long time reader first post. Lots of great info on here but could not locate the answer to my latest project dilemma. Currently swapping a third generation muncie into a 1970 GTO, originally a second generation M-21 car. I need to relocate the speedo cable to the passenger side. The '72 manual I have shows this passenger side connection but no routing diagram. I would like to route the new cable as close to how the factory would have done in '71 or '72. Any explanations or photos would be much appreciated. THanks in advance and for all the answers I have already found!


----------

